# lighting for a 12G tank



## maladmin (Nov 27, 2009)

Posting this as a new thread as advised.
I have a 12G eclipse tank, it comes with a standard 15W T8 bulb. I currently have some Hygrophilia polysperma Rose Nervi which is not looking too good. Since upgrades to these lights look pretty difficult (and expensive) will upgrading the bulb to a flora-glo make any significant difference?
---End Quote---
you should start your own thread.......and changing the bulb might help depending on the kind of light your bulb is giving off. personally i'd search out some day-glo bulbs for cheap at canadian tire or walmart(or wherever you shop that has that type of thing) what spectrum is your light?
***************
No idea about the spectrum of the current light, it's whatever came with the tank (and is probably a few years old).
I'm not looking at growing reefs etc, just a nice planted tropical tank. It seems the only bulbs I can get in this format are 15W so I'm well below the 2W / G guideline.

Does anyone have advise for upgrading the ballast on the cheap? 
Failing that does anyone know where I can find some mylar sheet to make a reflector?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

go with a life-glow bulb. big asl carries them. has be best spectrum for plants and fish.
HTH


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

maladmin said:


> No idea about the spectrum of the current light, it's whatever came with the tank (and is probably a few years old).
> I'm not looking at growing reefs etc, just a nice planted tropical tank. It seems the only bulbs I can get in this format are 15W so I'm well below the 2W / G guideline.
> 
> Does anyone have advise for upgrading the ballast on the cheap?
> Failing that does anyone know where I can find some mylar sheet to make a reflector?


Fluorescent tubes lose a significant amount of brightness within 6 months, so if yours is several years old, it's time for a change. I wouldn't worry too much about spectrum -- get what looks good to you, within reason (i.e. not a black light!). Hardware store tubes should be fine.

Upgrading the ballast isn't really an option, because finding a matching tube of the same length may not be possible. I'm not familiar with the geometry of an Eclipse hood, but you could possibly take out all the fluorescent stuff, put in an ordinary light bulb socket and fit a CFL in there. There could be a problem with heat, since it would be concentrated over the CFL's ballast -- might warp plastic.

As for a reflector, white is actually more reflective for diffuse light than mirror mylar. You could paint the inside of the hood with white latex paint.

Plants generally need stronger light to induce red coloration. You might consider less demanding plants if you can't provide stronger light.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

try replacing the bulb. it should say on the bulb what the k rating is. the best bulbs i've found on the cheap were daylight bulbs. not sure if they come in that size, but i've gotten them in 18". I may just be cheap but i hate paying 30 for a light bulb when i could get basically the same thing for 2 at a different store. be sure it's a daylight bulb, not one that says aquarium. 
if you want to replace the entire thing for fairly cheaply you can get a cheap spotlight and diy it for use on the tank. i have not done this yet but i plan to get around to it someday. i've read about it a few times, so maybe ask in the diy section(or maybe someone here will know how) that way you can choose how many watts you want


----------



## maladmin (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replies,
I managed to pick up a Flora-Glo bulb for about $15 (still more expensive than a daylight bulb I know) from north-american fish breeders. Not sure if its the spectrum or just the new bulb but the plants have picked up nicely.
Its probably also worth noting that I did considerable thinning of the plants and moved the rose coloured ones forward so they were directly under the light. 
Anyway, the tank is looking much more healthy now, perhaps I can think about putting some fish in.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

you can get really cheap bulbs at homedepot. Plants like a kelvin rating close to 6700k so as long as you get a T8 with a close enough kelvin, your good to go. They have them at homedepot, i use them on my planted aquariums as well and my plants are fine, but that is if you find the right size as well


----------

